
Ask HN: Self Contained Tutorial for Azure or AWS - thorin
I&#x27;ve been having a look at Azure and AWS and done a couple of course focused around Development and Architecture. I&#x27;d be interested in something like Troy Hunt describes on his site, just wiring up a few Lambda, function apps or logic apps and services to do something useful. So far I&#x27;ve created some traffic check and weather apps to send notifications but would be interesting to see some best practice suggestions and get some new ideas for projects. So anything free and fairly small&#x2F;simple would be of interest.
======
10xRich
I recently passed the AWS Certified Solutions Architect exam. I used
acloud.guru to study mostly. Not only are their focused learning tracks based
on the different exams (Solutions, Security, Big Data etc.) but there are also
more in-depth tutorials for specific services and architectures.

It's a bit pricey at $39.99 a month, but I think for the quality of the
courses and the overall number of courses, I think it's worth it

Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with acloud.guru

------
QuinnyPig
Check out Serverless-stack.com

